# The New lizards are NASTY!!!



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Yep, I said it, they're nasty shits!!! I played my league game against them, and well, i should have bought the book and read it 15 times are so to get an idea...:threaten: A 2500 pts league game and I only got 550 pts and he got 2400. It was a slaughter, two ranks of saurus attacking and wiping out my bloodletters like they were swarms of nothingness, my Thirster was killed by skinks, yes skinks with blow pipes and poison.. poison... ARRRGGGHHH. His magic didn't do much for him, but two Stegadons, one ancient and the other with some kind of engine that can kill off units quickly even though they are in combat. I gotta do an army of these buggers...:alcoholic::cray: It was my first defeat with my Daemons. 

I'm sorry, I needed to rant and rave and kick my feet like a baby!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Daemons are weak against Lizards - Engine of the Gods spam (try facing 4 =O) against them, Undead and Spirit Armies are very nasty.

The lizards aren't proving too much trouble to my Warriors of Chaos, just another strong army to defeat, like High Elves, and Dark Elves, whereas the Daemon and Vampire Power builds against the other armies fall down against Lizardmen.

Skinks are nasty, with their poisoned attacks, but watch out for when I say that's not half as nasty as they could be. For a 1000pt unit, you'd be hard pressed to beat the one described in Versus... Slann.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Haven't played them yet, but yay for somebody that beat the crap out of demons.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yay indeed lol I got the crap beat outta me, and my confidence in my army. Any game that leaves me playing it out over again and again in my mind is a great game regardless of the result. I was forced to go first, which made me know I was going to lose. The only model left on the field was my Hearald of Tzeentch at the end of turn 6 I could have flown him away but with one wound left it was a matter of time. My unit of 6 flamers did their job by killing an ancient stegadon, wiping out 10 cold one riders. I have to get 6 more to have two units of them... forget the blood crushers and work on him from a distance!


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

That is good news indeed.


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

That is their weak point. Lizards have a very poor range game. It's just that when they generally do get in range, expect a lot more poison shots followed by a swirling melee of scales.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

I destroyed a Lizard army with 500 points less than them. Meh, that was only because the army he used was complete shit ={


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

Lizards are nasty. I play them and ive played 5 2000pts games so far and i goten 2 massacre, 2 solid victorys but i did get destryed by an empire gunline.:alcoholic:


----------



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> whereas the Daemon and Vampire Power builds against the other armies fall down against Lizardmen.


why do vamps have a hard time against lizardmen? Not being able to get spells off?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That's the main thing, but Daemons and Vampires thrive on fighting fire with fire. But when faced with the area denial units - Temple Guard Deathstars, Razordons, and Ancient Stegadons with Engines, you're looking at struggling to get through, while being dispelled without too much trouble, and then taking Str 5 hits as you go through the Barrier for Burning Alignment, or 5+ Ward vs ranged/Magic Missiles.

Raise dead/summon/Invocation spam isn't so bad as Daemons, but you're still taking Hits while doing nothing.


----------

